# Trojaner in BLASC?



## Kadok (3. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,

wollte mal wissen ob jemand das Problem kennt. In unserer Gilde ist es üblich Blasc zu benutzen, damit man sich über nen Char schlau machen kann, auch wenn derjenige grad mal nicht online ist. Nachdem ich nen komplett neuen Rechner habe und gestern dann frisch installiert habe, wollte ich auch wieder BLASC installieren. Als ich das Setup ausführen wollte, hat sich jedoch sofort mein Virenscanner gemeldet und einen Trojaner angezeigt. Gut mir ist schon klar, dass der BLASC Client irgendwie mit dem Server kommunizieren muss, aber ich denke das ist so nicht von den Entwicklern geplant. Oder? Mir ist das jetzt allerdings zu heikel die Software zu installieren.

Gruß Kadok


----------



## Neil (3. Juli 2006)

Kadok schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wollte mal wissen ob jemand das Problem kennt. In unserer Gilde ist es üblich Blasc zu benutzen, damit man sich über nen Char schlau machen kann, auch wenn derjenige grad mal nicht online ist. Nachdem ich nen komplett neuen Rechner habe und gestern dann frisch installiert habe, wollte ich auch wieder BLASC installieren. Als ich das Setup ausführen wollte, hat sich jedoch sofort mein Virenscanner gemeldet und einen Trojaner angezeigt. Gut mir ist schon klar, dass der BLASC Client irgendwie mit dem Server kommunizieren muss, aber ich denke das ist so nicht von den Entwicklern geplant. Oder? Mir ist das jetzt allerdings zu heikel die Software zu installieren.
> 
> Gruß Kadok



das original BLASC enthält slebstverständlich keine Trojaner.


----------



## Kadok (3. Juli 2006)

Neil schrieb:


> das original BLASC enthält slebstverständlich keine Trojaner.



Ja das denke ich mir schon. War aber vom Original Downloadlink auf der Seite gezogen.


----------



## Afra (3. Juli 2006)

Ich habe mir den BLASC-Client am 21.06.2006 ganz normal  von http://www.blasc.de/?p=download heruntergeladen und dasselbe Problem wie Kadok, d.h. Norton Antivirus 2006 stellt zunächst den Trojaner "Trojan.zlob" im Installationsprogramm "BLASC_Setup.exe" fest und nach Installation nochmals in "Uninstall.exe".

Gruß Afra

... hab mir die Setup-Datei soeben nochmals neu von der Original-Site heruntergeladen --> dasselbe Problem, wieder Viruswarnmeldung "Trojan.zlob"


----------



## Kadok (3. Juli 2006)

Hm, also bin ich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem. Gleicher Trojaner bei mir und auch die gleiche AV-Software.


----------



## B3N (3. Juli 2006)

Also ich habs gestern probiert und heute nochmal auf 2 verschiedenen PCs mit  bisher 3 verschiedenen Virenscannern, in beiden Fällen gab es keinen Alarm. Welchen Antivirensoftware verwendet ihr denn?

Ah sehs grad, es kann gut sein, dass es eine Fehlerkennung von Norton ist, mit dem Installer. Wir werden uns hier mal eine Instanz von Norton installieren und das ganze prüfen, ich kann euch aber versichern, dass wir keinen Trojaner verbreiten und solange ihr von der BLASC Homepage downloadet auf der sicheren Seite seid!

*Bisher geprüft:*

Kaspersky - ok
McAfee - ok 
AntiVir - ok

**Added by Nyana**
avast! - ok


----------



## BadFaBo (3. Juli 2006)

Norten 2006 ist sowieso scheiße die meisten Prog. erkennt es als Trojaner oder Viren obwohl sie nichts haben !
Liegt daran das Blasc datein sendet aus einem Format was bei deinem Scanner als "sicher" eingestuft ist wegen persönlichen daten !

Mein Tipp scheiß 2006 und hol die den "symantec.antivirus.corporate.v9.0.338a.client oder McAfee.VirusScan.Enterprise.v8.0i.Final" die sind tausendmal besser !


MfG


----------



## Kadok (3. Juli 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Also ich habs gestern probiert und heute nochmal auf 2 verschiedenen PCs mit  bisher 3 verschiedenen Virenscannern, in beiden Fällen gab es keinen Alarm. Welchen Antivirensoftware verwendet ihr denn?
> 
> Ah sehs grad, es kann gut sein, dass es eine Fehlerkennung von Norton ist, mit dem Installer. Wir werden uns hier mal eine Instanz von Norton installieren und das ganze prüfen, ich kann euch aber versichern, dass wir keinen Trojaner verbreiten und solange ihr von der BLASC Homepage downloadet auf der sicheren Seite seid!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde dann immer mal reinschauen, bis es ein Ergebnis zum NAV2006 gibt. Da mein Rechner auch dienstlich genutzt wird, kann ich es mir nicht leisten Trojaner, falls es wirkich einer ist, auf der Kiste zu haben. Da muss ich mir dann schon wirklich sicher sein, dass alles clean ist.

Danke für die Mühe.

Gruß Kadok


----------



## B3N (3. Juli 2006)

Ich hab dazu auch mal News geschrieben, damit die Leute bescheid wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerGermany (3. Juli 2006)

Nur mal sone Frage:
Es ist allseits bekannt, dass Norten...
1. ...alles und jeden als Virus/Trojaner erkennt -__-
2. ...sich auf der Festplatte festfrisst.

Warum benutzt ihr es? -__-


----------



## Neil (3. Juli 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:


> Nur mal sone Frage:
> Es ist allseits bekannt, dass Norten...
> 1. ...alles und jeden als Virus/Trojaner erkennt -__-
> 2. ...sich auf der Festplatte festfrisst.
> ...



Weil es die beste Werbeagentur hat


----------



## Kadok (4. Juli 2006)

Neil schrieb:


> Weil es die beste Werbeagentur hat



weil es von meinem arbeitgeber vorgeschrieben wird. außerdem ist es im regelfall zuverlässig und lieber mal was mehr erkannt, auch wenn es sich dann als falsch herausstellt als zu wenig. es gibt schon genug virenschleudern im netz.


----------



## Kimhara (4. Juli 2006)

Ich habe den Kaspersky Antivirus oben und auch der zeigt eine Trojanermeldung.


----------



## B3N (4. Juli 2006)

Wir haben auch Kaspersky getestet und es kam keine Warnung etc. alles zu 100% sauber. Wir vermuten dass das Problem im Installer liegt, die Virensoftware erkennt eine "ähnliche" Routine wie der angeblich gefundene Trojaner enthält und meldet deswegen den Fund.

Das Problem ist aber bald hinfällig, da wir die komplette Installation in Zukunft anderst gestalten werden.

*Update:*
Ich hab grad nochmal sogar einen Online Scan mit Kaspersky durchgeführt und es wurden wieder keine Fehler gefunden.


----------



## Nebelschleicher (4. Juli 2006)

Kann auch meinen Senf dazu geben...

AntiVir hat auf meinem privaten Rechner nichts gefunden.

Norton hat auf dem Firmrechrechner nichts gefunden.

Und nichtmal, als ich mir das Setup an meine Firmenmail geschickt hab, hat einer der Mailserver Virenscanner (von drei verschiedenen Herstellern, Updateintervall der Signatur i.d.R. alle 30 Minuten) Alarm geschlagen.

Scheinen wirklich false positives zu sein. Kann man bei Norton die Heuristik manuell verändern? Wenn ja: Wie hoch ist die bei euch gestellt?


----------



## JokerGermany (6. Juli 2006)

Kadok schrieb:


> weil es von meinem arbeitgeber vorgeschrieben wird. außerdem ist es im regelfall zuverlässig und lieber mal was mehr erkannt, auch wenn es sich dann als falsch herausstellt als zu wenig. es gibt schon genug virenschleudern im netz.



Mehr erkannt =/= Sicherer als weniger erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Jedenfalls wenn man mal die hier Diskutierten Virenprogramme vergleicht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ja das wurde auch im Jugendzentrum angewendet, wo ich arbeite.
War das erste was deinstalliert wurde als ich kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



¤dit:
DAs heißt ich mach ein Virenprogramm, welches jede Datei als Virus erkennt und es wird zum Kassenschlager?
Nach deiner Aussage würdest du es sofort kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liek (7. Juli 2006)

Ich hätte es manuell für einen virenverseuchte Version gehalten.

Obwohl euer Blasc-Client auf Einzelstart gestellt ist, scheint er überleben zu wollen.
Nach dem Beenden von WoW verschwindet das Blasc-Icon in der Benachrichtigungszone, nachdem die Daten an den Herold geschickt wurden. 
Jedoch selbst nach Stunden, ist die Anwendung noch als Prozess im Speicher. Versucht man den Blasc-Client zu starten, so meldet er, Blasc sei schon geladen. Offiziell findet man es aber weder in der Taskleiste, noch rechts davon in der Benachrichtigungszone.

Da blieben mir nur zwei Gedanken. Entweder das ist ein Monster-Bug, dass der Prozess nicht geschlossen wird oder ihr habt euch da was eingefangen.


----------



## B3N (8. Juli 2006)

Liek schrieb:


> Ich hätte es manuell für einen virenverseuchte Version gehalten.
> 
> Obwohl euer Blasc-Client auf Einzelstart gestellt ist, scheint er überleben zu wollen.
> Nach dem Beenden von WoW verschwindet das Blasc-Icon in der Benachrichtigungszone, nachdem die Daten an den Herold geschickt wurden.
> ...




Dass scheint wohl ein Bug zu sein, diesen kann ich hier aber nicht nachvollziehen da ich persönlich z.B. dieses Problem noch nie hatte. Ich werde es trotzdem mal an unseren Client-Entwickler weitergeben.


----------



## Liek (8. Juli 2006)

Ich fahre WoW im Fenstermodus. 
Nach dem Beenden von WoW verschwindet auch das Blasc-Symbol aus der notification area (Bereich bei der Uhr).

Jetzt, 2 Stunden nach dem letzten Beenden von WoW, gibt es einen Prozess "BLASC.exe" von meinem Anwender gestartet und belegt 7.532 K im Speicher (Mem Usage). Soweit zumindest die Angaben vom Standard  Windows Task Manager.

Bevor ich diesen Task nicht manuell abschiesse, kann ich Blasc nicht mehr starten, da es laut Fehlermeldung schon am Laufen ist.


----------



## Roran (8. Juli 2006)

Liek schrieb:


> Ich fahre WoW im Fenstermodus.
> Nach dem Beenden von WoW verschwindet auch das Blasc-Symbol aus der notification area (Bereich bei der Uhr).
> 
> Jetzt, 2 Stunden nach dem letzten Beenden von WoW, gibt es einen Prozess "BLASC.exe" von meinem Anwender gestartet und belegt 7.532 K im Speicher (Mem Usage). Soweit zumindest die Angaben vom Standard  Windows Task Manager.
> ...


Ich hab WoW ganz normal beendet, und das Blasc Symbol in der Task ist noch da, so wie es sein soll.
Vieleicht solltet ihr mal versuchen in den Einstellungen das einzu stellen.

" Blasc manuell starten "

Vieleicht hlift das ja, so hab ich es eingestellt.


----------



## sheerie (8. Juli 2006)

blasc hat mir nen trojaner verpasst! 

nein es ist keine falschmeldung

erzählt keinen müll , dieser trojaner installiert sich immer wieder neu am system das einzige was mir 
geholfen hat ist  format c: , trotz norton und mcaffee!

DANKE BLASC


----------



## Roran (8. Juli 2006)

sheerie schrieb:


> blasc hat mir nen trojaner verpasst!
> 
> nein es ist keine falschmeldung
> 
> ...



Warum, raten mir alle die sich Beruflich damit beschäftigen!

"Finger weg von Norton Antivirus, der ist MÜLL"


----------



## B3N (8. Juli 2006)

Ich kann mir ehrlich beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass BLASC dir einen Trojaner verpasst hat, wir achten wirklich sorgsam darauf, dass die Installation etc. sauber ist. Entweder du hast dir die Installation von einem anderen Server als dem offiziellen Server gezogen, oder Möglichkeit B, du warst bei uns im Forum als es kurzeitig gehackt wurde, da wurde leider ein Trojaner versucht zu installieren, diesen erkennt aber normal jeder aktuelle Virenscanner.

Das Forum ist aktuell wieder sauber, die Firma Invision arbeitet bereits an einem kompletten Update und hat uns einen speziellen Scanner zur Verfügung gestellt, welcher auch sagte dass das Forum aktuell sauber ist.

Wie Sodan bereits erwähnte und auch ich in einem meiner vorherigen Posts, verursacht Norton leider öfter Fehlerkennung, in der Firma bei uns ist McAfee, immer auf dem aktuellen Stand und auch dieser hat keinen Trojaner oder Virus erkannt, wie gesagt, ich kann es mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass BLASC daran schuld sein soll.


----------



## sheerie (9. Juli 2006)

zur info : pc neu aufgesezt , blasc besucht, virus am pc! schon wieder und ich habe nix von euch geladen!

ich hab nicht nur norten @klugscheiser ........ wer lesen kann hat schon gewonnen!

macht was das kann ja net sein! mal sehn wer dafür zuständig ist in sachen " viren verbreiten im inet "den das macht ihr immo und nur weil eure av freesoftwar nix erkennt solltet ihr auch nicht so ne news schreiben das das ma klar ist! evtl mal denic konntaktieren und ihr solltet fachkräfte anstellen und keine "zuvielzeitleuteohneahnung!

ich geh ma wieder pc neu aufsetzen dank blasc und boykotier eure virenschleuder seite ! jeder der meint hier ist kein virus im umlauf hat crap av software und null ahnung.

mfg


----------



## Wauzy (9. Juli 2006)

lol... Ich treibe mich mit mein neu aufgesetzten System ohne Firewall und Antivirussoftware, hier auf Blasc rum und habe kein Virus bekommen.
Liegt wohl auch daran, das ich erstmal die Sicherheitslöcher von Windows gestopft habe, bevor ich mich ins Internet gewagt habe.
Bei mir hilft Brain1.0.exe am besten gegen Viren/Trojanern und anderes Ungeziefer.


----------



## Liek (9. Juli 2006)

Wauzy schrieb:


> Bei mir hilft Brain1.0.exe am besten gegen Viren/Trojanern und anderes Ungeziefer.


Schaltet doch einfach mal einen Gang zurück. 
Wenn hier etwas im Argen liegt, sollte das schnellstens und sachlich geklärt werden.
Geek-Speak und mein Virenscanner ist der Beste hilft keinem Weiter.

Daher dann auch die Frage zum Client:
Hilft es euch, wenn euch das Debug-Log vom Blasc-Client gesendet wird?
Wie können wir euch bei der Suche nach einem Bug oder möglicher Weise einem Virus entgegenkommen?


----------



## JokerGermany (9. Juli 2006)

sheerie schrieb:


> zur info : pc neu aufgesezt , blasc besucht, virus am pc! schon wieder und ich habe nix von euch geladen!
> 
> ich hab nicht nur norten @klugscheiser ........ wer lesen kann hat schon gewonnen!
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht mehr für Norten Antivirus arbeitest, reden wir nochmal, k?
AV XP ist einer der besten PRogramme.
Wenn man die SAchen mit PRogrammen wie Norten durchsucht, dann kann man nach der Meinung der Programme gleich alles löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ICh benutze den Blasc Client jetzt schon seit ca. 1 Jahr(oder mehr) und hatte nie PRoblem.

Also ab zurück in dein Schneckenhaus Troll und mach nen anderen Client schlecht  -__-


----------



## Wauzy (10. Juli 2006)

Liek schrieb:


> Schaltet doch einfach mal einen Gang zurück.


Habe ja noch nicht mal einen Gang eingelegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Liek schrieb:


> Wenn hier etwas im Argen liegt, sollte das schnellstens und sachlich geklärt werden.


Stimmt, aber wenn ich mit 99,9% weis das diese Seite und das Programm sauber sind, darf man ja mal etwas Sarkastisch werden, oder?  :tongue: 



Liek schrieb:


> Geek-Speak und mein Virenscanner ist der Beste hilft keinem Weiter.


Weis zwar nicht was _Geek-Speak_ ist, kann ja kein Englisch. Aber Brain1.0 sollte einfach jeder benutzen.
Wer Brain 1.0 nicht nutzt, dem im wahrsten sinne des Wortes,  nicht mehr zu Helfen.
Wichtige Inofs auf: http://brain.yubb.de


Gruß Wauzy


----------



## Regnor (10. Juli 2006)

Moin, so
ich werd jetzt versuchen hier mal etwas klarheit zu schaffen.

Wir haben jetzt sowohl unsere Entwicklungsrechner als auch die Daten auf dem Server mehrfach mit allen möglichen AV Programmen gescannt. Es ist kein Virus/Trojaner in BLASC. Weder im Installationsprogramm (welches demnächst abgeschafft wird und durch eine eigene Routine ersetzt wird) noch im Client. 

Zu den Personen die BLASC im manuellen Modus starten und wo BLASC scheinbar im System hängen bleibt und sich nicht beendet. Ich würde euch bitten BLASC im DebugModus zu starten und mir dann nach einem "abstürzen" von BLASC die debug.txt (aus eurem BLASC Verzeichnis) zuzuschicken. Ich würde mir das Problem dann sofort anschauen. 


Ansonsten möchte ich noch kurz was zur Art und weise sagen.
vor allem zu Kommentaren ala "ihr solltet fachkräfte anstellen und keine "zuvielzeitleuteohneahnung!"
- wir von BLASC stehen Kritik jederzeit offen gegenüber, WENN sie fair und konstruktiv ist. Solche aussagen bringen jedoch niemanden etwas.


----------



## Roran (10. Juli 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Ansonsten möchte ich noch kurz was zur Art und weise sagen.
> vor allem zu Kommentaren ala "ihr solltet fachkräfte anstellen und keine "zuvielzeitleuteohneahnung!"
> - wir von BLASC stehen Kritik jederzeit offen gegenüber, WENN sie fair und konstruktiv ist. Solche aussagen bringen jedoch niemanden etwas.



Regnor,
macht Euchn ix daraus, die solche Sprüche los lassen, haben 
A. keine Ahnung
B. keine Manieren
C. zuhause nix zu sagen, und machen einen auf dicke Hose hier
D. denen fehlt es an Skill, Klasse und Kompetens

Und zu guter letzt, beantrage ich hier eine Sammelaktion für diese LAMER und Nixblicker,
um für die Sand und Förmchen zu sammeln, damit die zusammen im Sandkasten spielen können.

Gespendet werden kann von jedem Forums Account :

1 - 100 Sandkörner ( Um den Sandkasten zu füllen )
1 - 100 Plasikkörner ( Granulat zur Herstellung der Förmchen )

@Blasc Team,
wir wissen das Ihr keinen einfachen Job hier habt,
und Euer bestes macht, damit wir den Nutzen haben.
Macht weiter so wie immer.

Wenn auch mal was mit dem Blasc nicht so klappt wie es soll,
Hilfe kommt immer und das Kompetent von Euch.

Und ich nutze Blasc seit ich WoW spiele ( März 2005 ),
da schei... ich auf Cosmus, da Blasc ist mir 1000 mal lieber.


----------



## Nyana (10. Juli 2006)

avast! - ok


----------



## JokerGermany (10. Juli 2006)

Sodan schrieb:


> @Blasc Team,
> wir wissen das Ihr keinen einfachen Job hier habt,
> und Euer bestes macht, damit wir den Nutzen haben.
> Macht weiter so wie immer.
> ...



Cosmus bitte mit freierbund und thottbot austauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber sonst: /signed
Gebt nicht eure Arbeit wegen ein paar Idioten auf, ich schätze euch sehr für den Client.

Aber hey, wenn es mal Probleme gibt: ES ist KOSTENLOS!

Fettes Lob an das Blasc Team!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krilin (11. Juli 2006)

also komisch ist es ich nutze kein Norten (is müll) aber ein sehr gutes Antivieren Prog NOD32 das nicht sehr bekannt ist da es ein profi Antivierprog ist und da bekomme ich eine trojaner Warnung wenn ich mich im Forum wegen Blasc anmelden will...

bitte um erklärung seitens des betreibers hier!!!


----------



## glatzmann (11. Juli 2006)

ja servus
ich hatte eben mit MC Affee Pro eine Trojanerwarnung als ich ins Forum rein bin.
nur so zur Info
gruss


----------



## B3N (11. Juli 2006)

Nochmal zur Information an alle hier, das Forum hat nichts mit BLASC zu tun, es ist Teil des RPG24 Netzwerkes. BLASC hat hier lediglich sein Forum liegen.

*Hinweis:*
Aufgrund einer Sicherheitslücker in der Forensoftware Invision Power Board, ist es möglich mit gezielten Angriffen den Kop-/Fußbereich des Forums zu manipulieren. Die Angreifer binden in den meisten Fällen ein "Iframe" ein welches im Hintergrund den Virus/Trojaner von der Hackerseite herunterläd und versucht zu installieren. Das RPG24 Netzwerk wartet bereits auf ein neues Sicherheitsupdate, bis dahin können wir immer nur danach schauen und das "Iframe" ggf. von Hand löschen.

*Ich wiederhole nochmals an dieser Stelle, dieses Problem hat absolut nichts mit BLASC zu tun.*


----------



## Krilin (11. Juli 2006)

tja was macht man da?? wenn man guten service den Usern bieten möchte? das board verlassen und ein eignes nehmen... aber hier scheint ja dann lieber die politik zu herrschen NEIN wir haben nix damit zutun aber es ist uns auch egal...

schon komisch das solch laute schreie kommen was viren angeht mit und über blasc schade schade...

PS: @Norten User schmeist den mist vom PC das prog is mist aber ein gutes hat es es schlägt Alarm auch wenns meist nicht stimmt man prüft aber um so stärker nach was meist doch von Vorteil ist nutzt das SAU teure NOD32 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (11. Juli 2006)

Krilin schrieb:


> tja was macht man da?? wenn man guten service den Usern bieten möchte? das board verlassen und ein eignes nehmen... aber hier scheint ja dann lieber die politik zu herrschen NEIN wir haben nix damit zutun aber es ist uns auch egal...



Hallo Krilin, wie du auf unserer Newsseite lesen kannst ziehen wir zur Zeit auf ein neues Rechenzentrum um. In dem Zuge wird das Design und die Technologie der Seite erheblich umgebaut und erweitert. Teil dieses Umbaus ist auch ein anderes Forensystem. Doch das alles geht nicht von heute auf morgen. Und wenn es uns EGAL wäre, würden wir hier nicht ständig das Forum nach solchen Exploits absuchen und sie entfernen. 

Guß Regnor


----------



## Sandman (14. Juli 2006)

Hi,

also ich habe mir auch vor einer Woche, nachdem ich Blasc installiert habe einen virus/trojaner auf mein system gezogen.

benutze AV XP, hatte bei der datei selbst nix gefunden, nachdem ich es installiert habe, kamen mehere warnmeldungen bezüglich windows eigener dateien. hab das problem so nicht unter kontrolle bekommen, da der desktop sich dann binnen einer minute aufgehängt hat und die ganze reaktion (arbeitsplatz öffnen, etc) sich ewig hingezogen hat. 

geholfen hat nur, xp neu aufzusetzen. 

ach ja, gezogen hab ich die installationsdatei natürlich hier von eurer seite. 

hoffe inständig, dass es wirklich nur an dem anhang an die basc datei hängt... sobald der transfer gelaufen ist, werd ich es neu versuchen, in der hoffnung nicht nochmal format c: vornehmen zu dürfen.


----------



## gangstertom (14. Juli 2006)

Is gerade mal 10 minuten her    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gefunden: trojanisches Programm Trojan-Downloader.HTML.Agent.ao	Skript: http://rpg24.planet-multiplayer.de/board/i...Reg&CODE=00[2]


und ich habe Kaspersky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (14. Juli 2006)

gangstertom schrieb:


> Is gerade mal 10 minuten her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Obs mit der neuen Werbung zu tun haben kann ?
Denn ich meine, das ist erst seit der neuen Werbung,
einige Werbebanner / Popups, haben Applets drin,
die von AV Programmen als Virus / Trojaner erkannt werden.

Das sollte man vieleicht überprüfen.


----------



## B3N (15. Juli 2006)

Das ganze hat mit einem Sicherheitsloch im Forum was zu tun, leider gibt es noch keinen Sicherheitspatch seitens Invision welcher dieses Problem behebt, im Moment müssen wir den <iframe> welchen die bösen Buben uns einbauen immer von Hand aus dem Forum löschen.

Das Problem ist aber eh bald hinfällig, da es große Umstellungen geben wird, aber lasst euch überraschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Thema wird nun geschlossen, da alles wichtige bereits erwähnt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

